# Game #8 - Sixers Vs Raptors - November 15th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 15, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (4-3) Vs Toronto Raptors (0-6)

Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Sam Mitchell

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Mike James/Jalen Rose/Mo Peterson/Chris Bosh/Aaron Williams


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Chris Webber -VS- Chris Bosh -*​
Make it five straight baby!

*GO SIXERS!!
*


----------



## martin_d (Nov 11, 2005)

I have great hopes about this, the Sixers have won 4 straight and the raptors have lost all of their games 

I predict something like 100-90 win


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think Mo Peterson starts? And they start Aaron Williams? I like him and all, but that's not a good look. lol


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't think Mo Peterson starts? And they start Aaron Williams? I like him and all, but that's not a good look. lol


That's the starting lineup they used in their last game against the Sonics. Maybe they will change it up for us.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Bump..Bump....Bump it up


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I think we'll take this one


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Stupid 200$ league pass...can't afford it until christmass, anyone know what the website is to listen to the games


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Stupid 200$ league pass...can't afford it until christmass, anyone know what the website is to listen to the games


Go to live stats from sixers.com and they have a link there.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, the Sixers are lighting them up. 39-20 after one. Shooting 17-22 from the floor as a team.

Guys, seeing this Raptors team.. it looks like we have a team who might challenge the Sixers record for least wins in a season.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

19 point lead in the first...........lol.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

sliccat said:


> Go to live stats from sixers.com and they have a link there.



Almost 40 pts at the end of 1st quater ! we are on fire ...


i like ur signature sliccat .... great album


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

God damn. The score is 39-20 sixers, and they've missed about 4 shots as a TEAM.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Go to live stats from sixers.com and they have a link there.


I was talking about a free one. I thought I remember someone mentioning that one existed. Thanks for the other link though I appreciate it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> I was talking about a free one. I thought I remember someone mentioning that one existed. Thanks for the other link though I appreciate it.


We thought there was going to be, but they aren't playing on WIP's website.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh well thats beat. I appreciate the fast responses though. Thanks guys.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

who`s guarding webber??

must be the invisible man cos webbers gonna right through him


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

11-0 run for the Raptors. Figures.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Iverson comes back in, and we are on a 6-2 run ..


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

53-45 at the half........


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Charlie V has a solid line at half, 18/7 with a block, 8/10 from the field and 1/1 from three.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

5 and counting


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Didn't get to see it ,but I'm damn happy we took another one. Repeat tomarrow and make it 6!Go Sixers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they can follow this up with a win tomarrow, they'll be slowly distinquishing themselves from the rest of the atlantic.

I wish Cheeks would've rested Webber and Iverson a little more, though. They're both starting to struggle with back to backs, especially Webber, but a great comeback game for him after a little slump.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn! 5 in a row and soon to be 6. SWEEET!

I was reading some of the basketball mags and most of them predicted us to finish 2nd behind the Nets


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Wow, the Sixers are lighting them up. 39-20 after one. Shooting 17-22 from the floor as a team.
> 
> Guys, seeing this Raptors team.. it looks like we have a team who might challenge the Sixers record for least wins in a season.


Ugh.

Rudy Gay would be a nice reward for our ineptitude.

A frontcourt of Bosh, Villanueva, and Gay would be exciting.


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, awesome effort from AI and Webber, Salmons did his thing in the 4th too so props to him. Hopefully they can win tomorrow and can get some much needed rest on thursday cause they have a tough back to back coming up against Miami and Cleveland.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm scared to get into the Sixers again... What if I jinx them?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> I'm scared to get into the Sixers again... What if I jinx them?



Invest in a years worth of rabbits feet(i'd say a couple hund-o will do...poor thumper),\ Get **** on by a dozen or so pidgeons. Then bath in four-leaf clovers... 


After that you oughta be up to par with luck enough to watch some sixers games..oh and don't forget to pick up a lotto ticket afterwards..cause hey you never know.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

why was the areana so empty?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

madman said:


> why was the areana so empty?


Cause a lot of people aren't all that eager to drop 50$-100$ to see the Raps play, no offense.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

madman said:


> why was the areana so empty?


Ticket prices is a big part of it. I would say it was just the Raptors, but there are more prominent opponents and you still see seats.


----------

